# Ka-bars, Military, MA laws?



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in the US Army, and I'm from MA. Before I go home on leave and bring my ka-bar, I want to check to make sure I won't get my a$s handed to me for carrying it. It's become a part of my uniform, and I'm in my uniform even when I'm home. (When I'm home and try to go on post, it's easier when you're in uniform, and I go back to my recruiters and help them out with female recruits. It's easier for a female to talk to another female. But I'm getting side tracked...) 

What are MA laws concerning military personnel and knives such as a ka-bar?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

No one is going to bother you if you're in uniform.


----------



## sgtmeehan921 (Dec 11, 2006)

Statistically, in a fight, more people are killed by their own knife than by the enemy's. Learn how to fight, and lose the KaBar. I'd be shocked if you used it for much more than opening an MRE either.

And before I get any Sh*t. I am in the Army and have served in Iraq as well. I'm not trying to bust balls, but seriously, there is no need for it.


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Drop the knife, not worth the trouble you could get in.


----------



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks, all. 

:thumbup:

I'll leave it in MO, then. *laugh* And don't go thinking that some chick is carrying a 6'' blade. That's too much. It's like 2.5'' long, mostly for cutting 550 cord, tape, and yes... opening MREs. 

Thanks again!


----------



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

I don't carry any issued gear, no 782, nothing that's gonna weigh me down, and like I said, I'm going to leave it home now. I do a lot of work at the motor pool and all, so I have it on me. We all do. Plus it makes for some good hand-to-hand. I'm sure you know what I mean - I've had enough friends in the Marines to know that if they can pull a knife on you, they will, for fun. All my other gear, though - that stays in my closet until my teamleader says I need to for some sort of training.

How long have you been in the Marines?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This is gonna go downhill.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Age: 19 all the experience in the world LOL


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Buy a decent folding knife; spyderco, emerson, gerber, etc. Fixed knives 1. attract attention, 2. are unnecessarily large, 3. are more useful for utility functions then actual fighting. A 2 1/2 to 3" folding knife is much more effective and quite deadly, if utilized properly.

Honestly though, I would avoid using a knife for self-defense, even if you win, you're going to lose. I someone assaults you and you legitimately defend yourself you probably going to severely injure or kill the person attacking you. Knives have a reputation as the weapon of the criminal and no district attorney will look kindly on you eviscerating someone, even a mope. A knife wound is more likely to cause death than a gunshot wound, because of the massive wound cavity it creates. My advice would be to get a LTC and buy some pepper spray, it works pretty effectively, its fairly portable, and if it's used properly, will not get you indicted by the DA.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I can count on my two hands the number of men I know that can ACTUALLY knife fight and their advice is always the same....use a gun.


----------



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. I know, I'm just 19, and I don't know much. haha

Hell, I skipped life and went right from high school to the Army.

I'm leaving my ka-bar in MO, along with everything else. It would just be too much to have to worry about it making it home, especially since I don't plan on checking any baggage at the airport. And then carrying it once I _am_ home.... yeah, you're all right in saying "leave it."

Thanks again, and take care, ya'll!

-stephanie


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for serving Stephanie


----------



## USArmyMP (Mar 13, 2008)

you're MORE than welcome. I LOVE my job! And I'm not gonna lie, I wanted to be a cop in MA before I wanted to be a soldier. Maybe I'll go back to my roots in 4 years when my enlistment is up. (key word "maybe"  )


----------

